# HoH-Sonderpreis: Acer-Notebook und Komplett-PC mit 100 Euro Preisvorteil bis Sonntag [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu HoH-Sonderpreis: Acer-Notebook und Komplett-PC mit 100 Euro Preisvorteil bis Sonntag [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: HoH-Sonderpreis: Acer-Notebook und Komplett-PC mit 100 Euro Preisvorteil bis Sonntag [Anzeige]


----------



## kress (19. Oktober 2010)

Schade das Details wie Mainboard und Netzteil verschwiegen werden, sonst wär das echt ein super Angebot. Aber so ists mir persönlich zu unsicher, was drinne steckt.

Edit: Aber wenn dann unten bei "Das könnte sich auch interessieren: LC Power 550W für 33€" steht, kommt man sich schon ein wenig verarscht vor.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (20. Oktober 2010)

Werbung 

Mal ehrlich, PCGH nervt schon viel mit Werbung, andere PC Seiten haben fast keine Werbung auf deren Seiten.
Und dort sich bekanntlich enorm mehr User Online als hier Eingeloggt, bis zu fünf mal mehr User !

Werbung


----------



## XXTREME (28. Oktober 2010)

Stimmt, so langsam wird´s echt ein wenig zuviel . bei CB wird man nicht so "zugemüllt"!! Und die müssen ja auch irgend wovon leben oder??


----------



## rAveN_13 (28. Oktober 2010)

Wo sind die Sonder*preise*?


----------

